# Bike parks near south Germany



## TorqueWrench7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey,

Does anybody know of lift-accessed downhill and freeride bike parks in Germany, Austria and Switzerland? I don't really mind if they are huge, just so long as they have a good amount of trails and good lift service for people and bikes.

Thanks,
TorqueWrench7


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Ischgl, Leogang in Austria off the top of my head. Kronplatz and Plose in Suedtirol. Davos, Flims, Lenzerheide in Graubunden Switzerland. None are what i would call huge but you can definitely pick a central location and go to them from that central location so as to make a week of riding from them


----------



## TorqueWrench7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## TorqueWrench7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Isn't Leogang the biggest in Europe?


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Its pretty big. If you go, skip the Big 5 Challenge and get the all day ticket.
Watch videos of the Worlds to get a sense of the trails. Fun stuff.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Leogang and Saalbach in the next valley,
Schladming - small (only 3 routes) and steep.

also you can check bikepark in Maribor Specialized Bike Park Pohorje
2-3 routes, but very long (mountain is not too steep)


----------

